# Eurosport sur Mac ça fonctionne !!



## LedZeFred (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Comme beaucoup en essayant Eurosport Player, j'ai eu le message "Windows Media Player Plug-in pour Firefox est requis Cliquez ici pour télécharger le plugin" ................... 

Donc via BootCamp, je me suis inscrit (4.90/mois) pour pouvoir suivre la moto GP, bien sur ça fonctionne, puis de retour sur Mac OS X et Safari, j'ai essayé......
Je rentre mes identifiants : et j'ai le fameux message : "Windows Media Player Plug-in......." 

et tout d'un coup une fenêtre QuickTime s'ouvre et voila Eurosport !! ça marche !!

Via Flip4Mac, j'ai coché dans les prefs "launch QuickTime Player"
Encore mieux je peux recevoir en "Très Haut débit", et si je clique sur : "en ce moment Eurosport2 " une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre et j'ai les 2 chaînes en même temps !
Donc Eurosport sur Safari c'est bien mieux que sur Windaube ! Génial


----------

